# Problems pairing bluetooth mouse?



## CrazyMike

Hey, 

So I was on my laptop (Dell XPS) and I was using my Razer Orchi mouse. For some reason my mouse disconnected from my computer (via bluetooth). I thought maybe it was my batteries, so i changed them. Still didn't work. I tried unpairing and repairing my mouse, now it won't pair at all. 

The mouse shows up, I go to pair, but I recieve an error:
_
"Adding this device to this computer failed: Adding this device failed resulting in an unknown error. The reported error code is: 0x80070015. Contact your device manufacturer for assistance."_

I tried looking this error up via google, but can't really find anything helpful. Anyone know what I should try before I contact Razer?

I downloaded the latest drivers for the Razer Orchi from the razersupport.com site.

The bluetooth adaptor in my laptop is: 
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R)3.0+ Highspeed Adapter

(don't know what these other two are)
Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
Windows Mobile-based device support


----------



## spynoodle

CrazyMike said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I was on my laptop (Dell XPS) and I was using my Razer Orchi mouse. For some reason my mouse disconnected from my computer (via bluetooth). I thought maybe it was my batteries, so i changed them. Still didn't work. I tried unpairing and repairing my mouse, now it won't pair at all.
> 
> The mouse shows up, I go to pair, but I recieve an error:
> _
> "Adding this device to this computer failed: Adding this device failed resulting in an unknown error. The reported error code is: 0x80070015. Contact your device manufacturer for assistance."_
> 
> I tried looking this error up via google, but can't really find anything helpful. Anyone know what I should try before I contact Razer?
> 
> I downloaded the latest drivers for the Razer Orchi from the razersupport.com site.
> 
> The bluetooth adaptor in my laptop is:
> Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R)3.0+ Highspeed Adapter
> 
> (don't know what these other two are)
> Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
> Windows Mobile-based device support



What version of Windows are you running? I remember have a similar problem after installing Service Pack 3 for Windows XP; there was some weird problem with the bluetooth configuration in SP3, and I had to download a patch.


----------



## CrazyMike

spynoodle said:


> What version of Windows are you running? I remember have a similar problem after installing Service Pack 3 for Windows XP; there was some weird problem with the bluetooth configuration in SP3, and I had to download a patch.



Windows 7 (64Bit) Home Premium (SP1)


----------



## Okedokey

Open device manager, Click start, then type : devmgmt.msc

Click enter.

For the mouse, in Device Manager right click on the mouse select Properties then Power Management and clear the setting to Allow to turn off to save power.


----------



## CrazyMike

Okedokey said:


> Open device manager, Click start, then type : devmgmt.msc
> 
> Click enter.
> 
> For the mouse, in Device Manager right click on the mouse select Properties then Power Management and clear the setting to Allow to turn off to save power.



I'll give this a shot when I get home tonight. Doesn't this just turn off the "auto Shutoff"? If I can't pair the mouse to begin with, then I shouldn't be able to turn this feature off.... no?


----------



## CrazyMike

Still having problems pairing this bluetooth mouse with my laptop.

Help?


----------



## spynoodle

CrazyMike said:


> Still having problems pairing this bluetooth mouse with my laptop.
> 
> Help?


Have you tried removing any hidden bluetooth devices from Device Manager? I'm not running Windows right now so I can't tell you the exact menu location, but I know that there's an option in Device Manager to "show hidden devices," and after enabling this you might see some bluetooth devices that were previously installed.


----------



## CrazyMike

spynoodle said:


> Have you tried removing any hidden bluetooth devices from Device Manager? I'm not running Windows right now so I can't tell you the exact menu location, but I know that there's an option in Device Manager to "show hidden devices," and after enabling this you might see some bluetooth devices that were previously installed.



I looked under device manager under all subcategories, can't seem to have any unknown devices. This is after selecting "show hidden devices".

I don't see anything that resembles this mouse.

Any other suggestion?


----------



## spynoodle

CrazyMike said:


> I looked under device manager under all subcategories, can't seem to have any unknown devices. This is after selecting "show hidden devices".
> 
> I don't see anything that resembles this mouse.
> 
> Any other suggestion?



What is shown under the bluetooth subcategory? Is it just your bluetooth adapter? Maybe you should try uninstalling an reinstalling that, just to see if it helps.


----------



## Okedokey

In device manager Right click on each and every USB / PCIe hub and uninstall (ensure you don't lose internet connection).

The drivers will re-install themselves.


----------

